# HYPP pedigree!



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

So I've been doing a lot of reading up on HYPP since my horse is of the Impressive line...and I finally paid up and had the test run on my mare to see if she was a carrier or had the gene at all. The great news I got today is that she is HYPP N/N!! YAY! 

But I got to thinking, in my research to see if I could "figure it out" by looking up the horses in her pedigree, I thought I would start a thread for HYPP in the hopes that owners will post their horse's status here and others can know whether their horse is susceptible! Here is my mare's pedigree...I know for certain that her dam is N/N and she is N/N. 

*Coosa's Playgirl*: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/coosas+playgirl 

Here are some others in her pedigree that I found are also N/N through my research...

*Coosa*
*Coosa's Breezy Lady (her dam)*
*Coosa's Stripe*


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You can tell from your mares pedigree that she is N/N. As there is only one like to impressive and it is already N/N.

This is not always the case if you do not know if the horses in the pedigree are carriers or not however the testing has been around long enough that most of the bigger maned stallions have been tested.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats on the N/N, but..............
If he dam was N/N, why would she even have it? The sire is not Impressive bred, so there was not risk for the foal.........


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

My horse Oatie (IOALOT) has been tested and is HYPP N/N 

Her Grand Sire is Impressive and of course he is HYPP N/H

The genetic disease Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis is traced back to this horse.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

jxclass19 said:


> My horse Oatie (IOALOT) has been tested and is HYPP N/N
> 
> Her Grand Sire is Impressive and of course he is HYPP N/H
> 
> The genetic disease Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis is traced back to this horse.


Yes............. we know that.......... No ofence. Impresisve is good to have in lines if your horse is N/N


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I actually dislike horses that have Impressive up close(2-3 generations back). Every single one we have met/owned has had a screw loose. Rebel and Tonka were both buckers, and no matter what you did they always bucked. Rebel also used every single excuse he could to wig out, and the last time he did he dumped my grandmother and put her in the hospital. And it wasn't a spook, it was deliberate what he did. There have been other incidents with Impressive bred horses, but I can't remember them all. It can go either way, but every horse person I have met doesn't particularly like Impressive bred horses. And yet I have one. Thankfully it's too far back to make a difference.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I had an own daught er of Impressive and she was an amazing horse. I LOVE Impresive bred horses.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Piper was Impressive bred. HYPP N/N. She was an amazing 2 year old.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I own a grandson of Impressive who thankfully is N/N (though he was gelded at 5) and he is one of the best horses I have ever owned. I have seen a lot of Impressive bred horses come and go through our barn in the last 20 years and the majority of them are really nice horses. I like the mentality of the impressive line, just not some of the physical issues associated with it. HYPP being only 1.

Oh, nearly forgot the link to pedigree.
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/dandy+flash+dancer


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

My grandmother has had experience with at least 15-20 Impressive bred horses. Not all, but MOST were kooky. Especially those who had him as their sire. Granted, it's always different but the ones we have PERSONALLY had experience with were nuts.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The thing people forget is that is might not be Impressive. It could be anouther horse in the pedigree. It could be the cross. People seem to forget that there is more that goes into breeding then ONE horse. Also it could just as easily be the training or lack there of.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

kassierae said:


> I actually dislike horses that have Impressive up close(2-3 generations back). Every single one we have met/owned has had a screw loose. Rebel and Tonka were both buckers, and no matter what you did they always bucked. Rebel also used every single excuse he could to wig out, and the last time he did he dumped my grandmother and put her in the hospital. And it wasn't a spook, it was deliberate what he did. There have been other incidents with Impressive bred horses, but I can't remember them all. It can go either way, but every horse person I have met doesn't particularly like Impressive bred horses. And yet I have one. Thankfully it's too far back to make a difference.


I have had 3 Impressive bred horses all N/N and fairly close up. Not one has been "kooky". As the other poster stated other horses are in the bloodlines. I can bash on Poco lines and McCue and Doc Bar since I have had one of each of these. The first two bucked and reared like rodeo broncs and the last was a screw loose. But I don't bash these horses because of the sires, I realize it takes more than one horse to produce a pedigree.

Sometimes it just comes down to how they are handled and what they are used for.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

thunderhooves said:


> Congrats on the N/N, but..............
> If he dam was N/N, why would she even have it? The sire is not Impressive bred, so there was not risk for the foal.........


the sire was a Paint with QH's in his pedigree...so there was a chance although slim. better to know for certain don't u think?  if he happened to be N/H then there was a possibility she could be too although like I said it wasn't very likely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Ricky is N/N. He has Impressive in him on his dam's side and I don't really know all that much about bloodlines, except for the fact that he apparently has good halter lines.
Deposition Quarter Horse
Is anyone good with QH bloodlines because I'd like to know about his


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats on the results!

Ricci is Impressive's granddaughter. She is only linked on her sire's side, and he is N/N, so I've decided to save the money on that test for something more important. =]

nrhareiner has a point. HYPP has only been traced to Impressive, but it could go further back, or be a concern in another horse as well.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> the sire was a Paint with QH's in his pedigree...so there was a chance although slim. better to know for certain don't u think?  if he happened to be N/H then there was a possibility she could be too although like I said it wasn't very likely.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



The sire side has no impressive so he can only be N/N. At this point there is no evidence that any other horse but Impressive carries HyPP in the lines. With over 20 years of having a test if there where others we would have seen it by now.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

All I said was that nearly all the Impressive bred horses we have had were a little off. Some weren't as bad as others but they definitely had a different type of attitude about things. I'm not saying anyone is wrong, just that that is MY PERSONAL experience with them.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Gidji said:


> Ricky is N/N. He has Impressive in him on his dam's side and I don't really know all that much about bloodlines, except for the fact that he apparently has good halter lines.
> Deposition Quarter Horse
> Is anyone good with QH bloodlines because I'd like to know about his


Some of the names are familiar, I am like you not all that up on quarter lines. I know your guy has a lot of Impressive both top and bottom. This is where people have to watch out because Ima Cool Skip was an N/H horse. There are so many Impressive horses out there. Impressive was from back in the late 60's, and a halter sensation so everybody wanted to breed to him. They didn't really have hypp come into the public eye until many years later.

I know the Noble Traditions name, and a lot of the names in the 4th and 5th generation.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> The sire side has no impressive so he can only be N/N. At this point there is no evidence that any other horse but Impressive carries HyPP in the lines. With over 20 years of having a test if there where others we would have seen it by now.


did you trace back every single horse though? that's a lot of branches of the family tree to go through since impressive was so far back  if you did and you could confirm that in those many generations that made the sire what he is that not one horse had any link to impressive anywhere then yes you are correct...but that would take awhile to do 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll go one step further and a reason to be careful with grade horses. In a personal experience, I knew a person who "threw out" his horse's papers because they were N/H and he had trouble selling the horse. He latter claimed that it was easier to sell the horse as a grade rather then deal with the HYPP question. 

How many grades are out there like that?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> did you trace back every single horse though? that's a lot of branches of the family tree to go through since impressive was so far back  if you did and you could confirm that in those many generations that made the sire what he is that not one horse had any link to impressive anywhere then yes you are correct...but that would take awhile to do
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Actually not that hard. All you have to do is go back to the date/year Impressive was foaled (1969). Anything foaled before that can not have him in their pedigree. Is not hard and does not take long to look at all 4 lines in a horses pedigree.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

My Appy girl has Impressive on her sires side but he is N/N so my girl is all clear.
Justa Myte Sunsation Appaloosa


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Iridehorses, I know it's "you" and not "u" by the way, I was just typing a quick reply from my cell phone! ;-) Sorry for my "txt speak" lol!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> Actually not that hard. All you have to do is go back to the date/year Impressive was foaled (1969). Anything foaled before that can not have him in their pedigree. Is not hard and does not take long to look at all 4 lines in a horses pedigree.


I see what you're saying, I wasn't taking the year into consideration, which was making my search MUCH more difficult haha! ;-) But like irdehorses said, you just never know. They haven't found it traced back to any line but Impressive, but I still feel better knowing that my mare had the actual genetic test and was N/N for certain


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

My girl Dee is also Impressive and she is ALSO N/N!! She is the best horse ever! I really like the Impressive bred horses.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Hoofprints in the sand: Yes!!! lol


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

First he is a TB. So he has no trace to Impressive. He also does not share any of the same horses in his pedigree. So no he can not have HyPP. However he could very easily have something similar to HyPP. Since HyPP is a mutation with in the DNA of a horse it could and probable has mutated in other animals. However the test for HyPP has been around for about 20 years and to this date no other lines have been found to have HyPP.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Let's think now...how many horses out there have not been tested yet?? My guess is probably, a lot!! I think any breed can have it, and I'm sure out of all of the horses that have not been tested yet, theres some that do have it.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

PechosGoldenChance said:


> Let's think now...how many horses out there have not been tested yet?? My guess is probably, a lot!! I think any breed can have it, and I'm sure out of all of the horses that have not been tested yet, theres some that do have it.



Keep thinking. Out of all the horses tested how many have shown signs. HyPP is not like HERDA or Lethal White. It does not hide. It will show itself. SO if a horse is showing signs of HyPP they get tested most of the time. Again read the research put out by reputable sources like UC Davis. They have done A LOT of research on HyPP over the past 25-30 years and have tested a lot of horses not all QH and have yet to find anouther like to HyPP.

This is where miss information gets started. Check with the researchers that actually have done the work and find out the facts.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a good site to take a look at, these are the ones that have been tested...

HyppLists

QH's, Paints, even some Appy's are listed there...now they may all have Impressive lines, who knows, can't find the lines for some of them, at least not at www.allbreedpedigree.com (for example, this Appy is N/H...Exceptional Mr T Appaloosa)

But "Exceptional Mr T"'s lines are not all filled out on that website, so who knows...


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> But "Exceptional Mr T"'s lines are not all filled out on that website, so who knows...



They do not have to be. His dam has lines to a horse known to be N/H so if there have not been any horses tested N/N in that line then you NEED to test. Does not matter what his top line is. Now if you did not know what his top line is and his dam was N/N then I would still test. I was also test for HERDA also as you do not know what his sires line carries.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Here's a good site to take a look at, these are the ones that have been tested...
> 
> HyppLists



Although a lot of people like to reference this site I would not use it as a fact based site. If you have any question about a horse being a carrier then you need to contact AQHA if the horse is a QH and registered OR you need to test if you do not know or can not find out or see the test results first hand from a reputable lab.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

nrhareiner: I have done no research. That was merely just my opinion. I'm not too worried about the disease since my horse doesn't even have it. It just seems to me that the disease can't possibly just be realated to one bloodline of horse. Especially with all of the interbreeding that goes on, it's just impossible.

This information, once again, is my opinion. It is not proven to be fact or false...just MO


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe that it was a simple gene mutation that he was born with and since he was a winning sire and they didn't know about it then, he was bred to thousands of mares which passed on the mutation to many of the foals.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

PechosGoldenChance said:


> nrhareiner: I have done no research. That was merely just my opinion. I'm not too worried about the disease since my horse doesn't even have it. It just seems to me that the disease can't possibly just be realated to one bloodline of horse. Especially with all of the interbreeding that goes on, it's just impossible.
> 
> This information, once again, is my opinion. It is not proven to be fact or false...just MO


Then if you have done no research then do not post opinion. 

Second HyPP is a genetic mutation. So it is more improbable that this exact same mutation has occurred in more then one line.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

You say not to post opinion??? Why so, especially when I stated perfectly clear that this is neither proven fact or false information? Didn't we have a discussion a number of times already that opinion is perfectly ok?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

PechosGoldenChance said:


> You say not to post opinion??? Why so, especially when I stated perfectly clear that this is neither proven fact or false information? Didn't we have a discussion a number of times already that opinion is perfectly ok?


Pechos, actually not only can it be traced back to one single horse, it has been traced back to one single horse regardless of anyone's thoughts on probability.

I believe that what nrhareiner was referring to was that an opinion should not be ventured without proper research - other then that it is called unsubstantiated. If another breed has the mutated gene resulting in HYPP, then somewhere along the line Impressive was bred into the line. A perfect example of another breed aside from the AQH would be a Paint horse. That breed, and perhaps others, allow Quarter Horses to be infused in their pedigree.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I understand it has/can be traced back to one single horse, but what I said was that I don't think it could only be occurring in _that _breed/bloodline, if you will. Ya know what I'm saying? I wasn't totally disagreeing with him, just saying what I think.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The problem with what you are saying is that the probability of the exact same mutation happening in 2 different horses or breeds is a lot less likely then what you are stating in your opinion that is should be in more then one line or breed. I have studied genetics quite a bit through several different degrees and I have even more so studies genetic defects in horses.

Opinions are great when you are talking about something subjective. However this is not subjective at all. Either a horse has it or they do not. At this point in time with close to 40 years of HyPP being in the QH breed it has not been found in any other line or breed that does not trace to Impressive.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

^^Agreed. My mistake.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Pechos, what I like about you is that you are willing to listen and you have good ideas. Many other members would take the above posts and see only the negative instead of the positive.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Pechos, what I like about you is that you are willing to listen and you have good ideas. Many other members would take the above posts and see only the negative instead of the positive.


I will have to agree with this 110%


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Iride & nrhareiner: Thanks a lot for the compliments guys!!! Sometimes I just read and re-read other posts to fully understand their side of the story, which most of the time I do understand and agree. Just like with what you two said in this thread, and I agree.


----------

